# What is wrong with me...Bleeding Off & On for a month...



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

I had a normal af (my 3rd ppaf) starting Jan 6th, spotted a couple of days after... Had what seemed like another af starting Jan 19th (really bad cramps/backache etc) spotted a couple of times after... Yesterday I had a little bit of brown spotting & blood tinged cf... Now today I have heaver brown/red spotting with some cramping/backache...

FYI: Not sure if it has any effect on this or not but I was uke sick for the last 3 days...









So yeah if any one has any thoughts... I'm kinda going crazy wondering what is wrong with me & every time I get an appointment with my Dr. she gets called to a birth & can't see me...









http://forums.ovusoft.com/chart.asp?...rted%20cowgirl


----------



## mama2noah (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't know what to say but I can offer some support adn let you know that I'm going through the same thing...I'm going on a Maybe thrid ppaf too and I've been spotting for about a month on and off. My doc says it's normal to even out cycles...up to 6 months after first ppaf!!!


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2noah* 
I don't know what to say but I can offer some support adn let you know that I'm going through the same thing...I'm going on a Maybe thrid ppaf too and I've been spotting for about a month on and off. My doc says it's normal to even out cycles...up to 6 months after first ppaf!!!


It sucks eh? Do you get cramps or back pain when you spot??? Also did you spot before you had your dc? It's very normal for me to skip afs.. But I've never had 2 this close & the only spotting I ever had was like 3 drops a week before I got pg...

I finally got in with my Dr which was good news.. Bad news is that she sent me for a blood test (Should here back this afternoon) b/c she is worried that it could be an ectopic pregnancy or that I'm pregnant but they wouldn't be able to tell if the baby was alive at this point...







I really just want this day to be over so I know if I need to worry or not...


----------



## mama2noah (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm sorry your having a hard time. I hope things become clearer for the both of us! I've been wondering about the possibility of ectopic or m/c also (for myself). How many months pp were you when you got ppaf?( i was about 19 months, I breastfeed until 16 months)


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2noah* 
I'm sorry your having a hard time. I hope things become clearer for the both of us! I've been wondering about the possibility of ectopic or m/c also (for myself). How many months pp were you when you got ppaf?( i was about 19 months, I breastfeed until 16 months)


I got the my first ppaf at 8 months pp but didn't have another one for 4 months... (which I guess for me means things were back to 'normal" lol) still currently bfing at 14 months...


----------



## mommyem (Jan 18, 2008)

This same thing happened to me in January. My ob said it was a rupture of an ovarian cyst. I'm fine now but he told me to look out for abdominal swelling and constant pain while it was happening. Those are signs of internal bleeding and needs to be taken care of in the hospital. (This did not happen to me). I did continue to spot brownish blood on and off for a week or so after it happened which is normal. Cysts can commonly rupture mid-cycle when ovulation should occur. This was two weeks ago and I seem to be ovulating now. I don't know what to expect from here.


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyem* 
This same thing happened to me in January. My ob said it was a rupture of an ovarian cyst. I'm fine now but he told me to look out for abdominal swelling and constant pain while it was happening. Those are signs of internal bleeding and needs to be taken care of in the hospital. (This did not happen to me). I did continue to spot brownish blood on and off for a week or so after it happened which is normal. Cysts can commonly rupture mid-cycle when ovulation should occur. This was two weeks ago and I seem to be ovulating now. I don't know what to expect from here.

A cyst was something my dr. also mentioned it could be if the pg test was neg (which it was)... I stopped bleeding at the start of this week, but my groin/lower abs are still really tender/painful as well as (TMI) being really tender inside when I check my cervix... Did you have any tenderness after? I'm trying to figure out if I'm about to o... I have the biggest amount of ewcm I've seen since have ds... But it's been quite a few days & my temp hasn't gone up that much...

Thanks for your reply


----------



## mommyem (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, very much so, all of it!


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyem* 
Yes, very much so, all of it!


Sorry I have another question for you Mommyem... Were you really exhausted after it burst? My ds has been sick this week so he has been sleeping lots during the day and even though I've been napping whenever he does, I still feel totally exhausted & out if it when I wake up... I'm trying to figure out if this is just my body recovering from this last month? Or if I should go get tested for low thyroid (my grandma, aunt & mom all have low thyroid & I have been wondering if I do to b/c of being tired lots, low temps & always being cold etc) or something...


----------



## mommyem (Jan 18, 2008)

You never need to apologize for asking me a question! I was not overly tired afterwards, I felt pretty good after it was all over. Hope you and your lo feel better soon!


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyem* 
You never need to apologize for asking me a question! I was not overly tired afterwards, I felt pretty good after it was all over. Hope you and your lo feel better soon!

Thanks, I hope so to...
The intense pain is gone...But my groin feels really tight & like I'm pulling a muscle when I move in bed etc...







: & I'm sooo tired...
If I knew that I was O'ing, I'd being wondering if I was pg... I've felt more exhausted then I should since I was about 17 (which is why I'm thinking low thyroid) but the only time I've been this exhausted/out of it/forgetful was when I was first pg... But I don't think that is very likely... So either I have low thyroid & it's getting worse or something else is up...


----------



## mommyem (Jan 18, 2008)

Keep me posted. I hope all is well.


----------

